# Humming/buzzing noise when car is off draining battery - please help!



## jodif0212 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just had the timing chain replaced in my 2014 X3 228i and woke up to a dead battery the morning after I picked it up. Put it on a trickle charge and stated hearing an electrical humming noise from the engine bay (not running). Jumped it and it started and ran fine but still have the humming noise when the engine (and all accessories) are off - stays on until the battery dies.

Video: 2014 BMW X3 2.0 humming/buzzing noise draining battery.

Any idea what this could be?!


----------

